# Tethering with Samsung Galaxy S2



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone was able to tether between a Samsung Galaxy S2 and the HP Touchpad with Alpha3? If so what was needed and was it through Bluetooth or cable? I am trying to get internet access on the Touchpad.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> Anyone was able to tether between a Samsung Galaxy S2 and the HP Touchpad with Alpha3? If so what was needed and was it through Bluetooth or cable? I am trying to get internet access on the Touchpad.


Not sure how it is on the galaxy s2 and the network you are on but if you root it, you should be able to wifi tether it thers many apps in the market that do that. i've personally never bluetooth tethered b4 for internet


----------



## webels (Oct 30, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> Anyone was able to tether between a Samsung Galaxy S2 and the HP Touchpad with Alpha3? If so what was needed and was it through Bluetooth or cable? I am trying to get internet access on the Touchpad.


I have it working fine using Settings>Wireless and Network>tethering and portable hotspots , this just sets up a wifi hotspot. Good luck


----------



## thealb (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine works fine. I use the wireless portable hotspot option. I'm running CM7 nightly on my Galaxy S2. Build is 11162011. Touchpad connects right up.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

You can't tether with Wireless Tether, you have to use the Sprint Hotspot. Which is not as good as wireless tether because it doesn't allow tethering over 4G, sucks I know. I have the same issue on mine. Hopefully Wireless Tether will release and update.


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

I have MyTouch 4G and Motorola Cliq.

on MyTouch 4G, Settings -> Wireless & Networks -> Tethering & portable hotspot -> Portable Wi-Fi hotspot settings -> Configure Wi-Fi hotspot -> set Security to WPA2PSK and password. Once its setup, then I can just enable Portable Wi-Fi hotspot and have my TP connected to it.

on my Motorola Cliq, it's a little bit crippled. I have to use wifi tether app for root users (google). When I set it up with WEP encryption, my TP just loops through disconnected -> obtaining IP Address -> disconnected -> obtaining IP Address.... so on. If I set it up without encryption, my TP will connect and let me browse internet, but it makes me feel uncomfortable to use without any encryption. I heard it's because Motorola Cliq only does AD-Hoc mode tethering, not AP mode.

Your Galaxy S2 may support AP mode. If your phone is rooted, then you could download and install WiFi Tether for Root Users App (google) and set your Phone as AP mode with WPA encryption in this App, and you will be set to go.


----------

